# Alkaline brand least likely to leak?



## Scotsman1886 (May 2, 2016)

I have a three C cell maglite that has great sentimental value. I had an alkaline battery leak and I am dealing with getting it out(another story)

What brand is considered the least prone to leak?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 2, 2016)

Scotsman1886 said:


> I have a three C cell maglite that has great sentimental value. I had an alkaline battery leak and I am dealing with getting it out(another story)
> 
> What brand is considered the least prone to leak?


Good luck figuring that out as I've had all brands leak in the past and I don't give much credence to this new duralock hype as the guarantee on the package is the same old one that previous batteries gave. My advice is to store the batteries outside of the light till you need to use it then remove batteries after use.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 2, 2016)

Energizer and Duracell both have a warranty or guarantee. Where as if they leak, they will replace the item. Usually they give you some obscure value and send you a check. Look up their deals. 

Otherwise, you could use Energizer AA lithium cells with D adapters. It won't have the run time, but you will not have such a worry about leaks. And weighs less as a bonus.


----------



## jrmcferren (May 2, 2016)

While the guarantee will replace the flashlight when it is damaged, that isn't enough if it has sentimental value. NiMh is less likely to leak and LSD (but not eneloop brand) C cells are made, but expensive. It is best not to use it if that is a feasible option.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 2, 2016)

I use many makes of Alkaline and never suffer from all the bogeyman stories about leakers. I like the GP brand for all my r/c cars and many take 8 AA in the transmitter.Duracell always have offers so I loads of them as well.


----------



## jrmcferren (May 2, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> I use many makes of Alkaline and never suffer from all the bogeyman stories about leakers. I like the GP brand for all my r/c cars and many take 8 AA in the transmitter.Duracell always have offers so I loads of them as well.



This is a good point, many times Alkaline cells are used without issue. Do you use them and then remove from the device (for disposal or otherwise) after you are finished using the device?


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2016)

You're paying more for a cell that doesn't hold output/brightness as long and may damage your device in alkalines; Eneloops/NiMHs are the better deal all around.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 2, 2016)

jrmcferren said:


> This is a good point, many times Alkaline cells are used without issue. Do you use them and then remove from the device (for disposal or otherwise) after you are finished using the device?



Common sense would tell me to remove them but I must be honest I never do as I never get leakage problems.



StarHalo said:


> You're paying more for a cell that doesn't hold output/brightness as long and may damage your device in alkalines; Eneloops/NiMHs are the better deal all around.



Alkaline batteries are a fraction of the cost of Eneloop and I thought the post was about Alkalines.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Alkaline batteries are a fraction of the cost of Eneloop and I thought the post was about Alkalines.



1 x Duracell AA: $0.50, 1 use @ 2200 mAh each = 2,200 mAh, $0.00023 per mAh.
1 x Eneloop AA: $3.25, 1000 uses @ 2000 mAh each = 2,000,000 mAh, $0.0000016 per mAh.

Alkalines are over 14,000 times more expensive than Eneloops.


----------



## LeanBurn (May 2, 2016)

Amaloops don't leak.


Ok..ok they are Amazon Basics rebranded Eneloops made in Japan and everything...but cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## twistedraven (May 2, 2016)

All I know is that from my experience in the past 4-5 years, I'd never get a Duracell if I had to pick between those and Energizers.. have had far too many corroded Duracells in my devices.

Naturally I would only recommend Eneloops as well, but iirc, Eneloops in C size are crazy expensive.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Naturally I would only recommend Eneloops as well, but iirc, Eneloops in C size are crazy expensive.



AA Eneloops in C sleeves, which are included in the ubiquitous $30 Power Packs. Less overall runtime than an actual C cell, but more time spent at high output.


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> I use many makes of Alkaline and never suffer from all the bogeyman stories about leakers. I like the GP brand for all my r/c cars and many take 8 AA in the transmitter.Duracell always have offers so I loads of them as well.





mcnair55 said:


> Common sense would tell me to remove them but I must be honest I never do as I never get leakage problems....



I know you post about this rather frequently, but I am always quite frankly amazed at this.

Have you really, truly, never, ever ... had *any* alkaline battery leak ? In use, or out ? Fresh, or old ? Full, or empty ?

How many alkaline batteries have you used in your lifetime, would you think, at a very rough guess ?

I am genuinely curious ....


----------



## Led Astray (May 3, 2016)

I was going to ask the same thing. I have had numerous leaks - kid's remotes, torches, bike lights, the usual common denominator is that they had been left semi-depleted for a while but that is not always a factor and I have just opened a 2 D cell incan with old batteries that has been lying around for a couple of years with no leak.

I think it is partly luck and a numbers game. If you use them fast and change them out you might lead a charmed life like McNair55, but if you leave a few devices around with used batteries for any length of time sooner or later you will have a leak.

Best option is to go NiMh, alternatively removal & storage of batteries after use which is what I try to practice when I remember.


----------



## Burgess (May 3, 2016)

To answer the original poster,
Scottsman 1886 --


If I had to choose a brand of Alkaline battery
which is Least likely to leak . . . . .


I would choose *Duracell Quantum Alkalines*.


Those seem to be their Top of the line alkalines.


(yes, I realize that's an oxymoron)



Good Luck to you !


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (May 3, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> 1 x Duracell AA: $0.50, 1 use @ 2200 mAh each = 2,200 mAh, $0.00023 per mAh.
> 1 x Eneloop AA: $3.25, 1000 uses @ 2000 mAh each = 2,000,000 mAh, $0.0000016 per mAh.
> 
> Alkalines are over 14,000 times more expensive than Eneloops.



Sorry, but this must be a mistake. Let's use a bit more realistic numbers so that we don't get as many zeroes behind the comma...

1x Duracell AA: 50 cents, 1 use @ 2.2 Ah each = 2.2 Ah, 23 Cents per Ah
1x Eneloop AA: 325 cents, 1000 uses @ 2 Ah each = 2000 Ah, 0.16 Cents per Ah

That's 140 times as expensive, not 14,000 times. But that's only if you would actually use 900 Alkalines instead. ;-)


----------



## StarHalo (May 3, 2016)

Beats me, I just know I'm not paying more for 1960's era power storage that sometimes destroys the device it's in..


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 3, 2016)

I say get a decent LED dropin for the Maglite and then use AA nimh or 1x18650 and spacers and forget the alkalines.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 3, 2016)

[h=2]Alkaline brand least likely to leak?[/h]
That's easy. The least likely to leak are the ones you leave at the store selling them.

I've had all of the major brands leak at one time or another. While it's good policy to remove batteries after use, fecal matter happens. 

I've had a older Nikon MD-100 motor drive trashed by Duracells. While Duracell will pay for repairs, that doesn't do you any good when parts aren't available. Try finding parts for a camera that was only manufactured in very limited numbers.


----------



## lemlux (May 3, 2016)

If you must use alkalines use them on low drain applications and throw them away when their no-load voltage drops below 1.0 V. Alkaline manufacturers don't tout their cells' capacity because alkaline cell's Peukert's law parameters drop precipitously as current drain increases.

Many, but not all, battery powered devices have an automatic shutoff when voltage per cell drops below 1.0 or 1.1 V for this reason.

Maybe 4% of capacity remains when the no-load voltage is 1.0V and leakage becomes a "when" issue rather than an "if" issue when voltage drops to around 0.7 V.

I, personally, would only consider using alkalines in a low usage remote control or in an unregulated LED candle or Lantern where the long, dim output tail is useful and serves as a warning to change batteries.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 10, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> [h=2]Alkaline brand least likely to leak?[/h]
> That's easy. The least likely to leak are the ones you leave at the store selling them.
> 
> I've had all of the major brands leak at one time or another. While it's good policy to remove batteries after use, fecal matter happens.
> ...


F2 high speed?


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 10, 2016)

GarageBoy said:


> F2 high speed?



Yes, the MD-100 motor winder was made for a version of the Nikon F2H camera that was designed to do 12 frames per second. The mirror doesn't move out of the way for each shot. The view finder was a little darker as the image hit the film thru the pellicle mirror.

Prior to digital photography being a common thing, I use to do a lot of Nascar and MLB photography. The 250 exposure back on the camera used 33 feet of film. You were on empty in less than 20 seconds for car crash photo's. You couldn't use the highest rate in cold weather, as it would rip the leader off the film.

At one time, I had a lot of neat hard to find Nikon equipment, though most was film based not digital.


----------



## SilverFox (May 10, 2016)

Looking at the opposite side of leaking...

http://www.rayovac.com/learning/history.aspx 

The 1939 RayOVac is advertised as Leak Proof... :devil:

Tom


----------



## KeepingItLight (May 11, 2016)

"Least likely to leak!"

That's like asking which brand of cigarettes is least likely to cause cancer. 

Or, ... which fast food restaurant is least likely to make me fat!


----------



## Evadinnn (May 11, 2016)

I'm sure Panasonic Evolta (primary cells) is leak-resistant.


----------



## lemlux (May 12, 2016)

The 1939 RayOVac was a carbon or, maybe, carbon zink cell. I've only heard about or experienced leakage with alkaline cells.


----------



## Burgess (May 12, 2016)

^ ^ ^ I can assure you,

Carbon-Zinc cells certainly leaked a LOT ! ! !

:hairpull:
_


----------



## Evadinnn (May 13, 2016)

^ ^ ^ At least the carbon-zinc cells doesn't leave in liquid-y acid mess.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 13, 2016)

Evadinnn said:


> ^ ^ ^ At least the carbon-zinc cells doesn't leave in liquid-y acid mess.



Neither do alkaline batteries. 

They're an alkyd based battery not acidic one. 

Your point still stands with the mess they leave when they leak. That's correct, when not if they leak.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 13, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Yes, the MD-100 motor winder was made for a version of the Nikon F2H camera that was designed to do 12 frames per second. The mirror doesn't move out of the way for each shot. The view finder was a little darker as the image hit the film thru the pellicle mirror.
> 
> Prior to digital photography being a common thing, I use to do a lot of Nascar and MLB photography. The 250 exposure back on the camera used 33 feet of film. You were on empty in less than 20 seconds for car crash photo's. You couldn't use the highest rate in cold weather, as it would rip the leader off the film.
> 
> At one time, I had a lot of neat hard to find Nikon equipment, though most was film based not digital.



Ouch, rare piece of equipment to ruin

I only use alkalines in clocks, these days - even my remotes get my older eneloops


----------



## MidnightDistortions (May 14, 2016)

90% of all alkaline leakage i have noticed is due to expired or low voltage cells (like under 1.1v). Seen a few leakages in stores and often they will leak in flashlights or tv remotes. Had one leak in a GameBoy pocket but it wasn't bad. Cheap replaceable crap i don't care about i can use alkalines if i need to and i have a set ready to go in a pinch. Most of my devices i have NiMH/Eneloops in. Alkalines are actually pretty good in some flashlights provided you regularly check them and the light is not putting too much strain on the cells. The LedLenser T7 you can run the alkalines all the way down in low mode without any problems, at least when i was using it i got the voltage under 0.7v and it was providing a pretty good moonlight with it. Haven't tried it on some NiMH cells that don't do well with higher drain devices.


----------



## marinemaster (May 14, 2016)

I had good results with Sony. I had a bunch of Duracell leak and also Energizer. Panasonic have been good also.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (May 16, 2016)

In my experience ........... any / all of them. I can say that I have had more leeks and damage with Duracell than others fewer with Panasonic the other in between. It all has to do with of course quality but also have they ever been dropped or really banged on a hard surface (even once), age, temp. etc. Don't leave batteries in anything for long periods, keep track of the date codes and toss them when expired. If it's a daily user, make sure it's something that can be replaced like Mage light etc. I have lost my last hard if not impossible to replace gadget due to storing with cells in them. Should have heard the response from the customer service lady at Duracell when I told her they owed me a grand for my ruined flashlight (Myshondt).


Capt. Thomas


----------



## espresso (May 18, 2016)

In my experience hardly ever. I've been using alkalines in low drain devices for as long as I remember and I'm having hard time recalling any leak problem. I remember seeing leaks with my zink carbon batteries a long time ago but not alkalines. I've seen leaks in someone else's remotes and other devices but never with my batteries.
And I even used to short contacts on expired Panasonic alkalines to creat dummy cells. Nowadays I'm using mostly Varta (1.5V and 9V) and I have yet to see a leakage. Just replaced a Varta 1.5V in my wall clock after 5 years of service and it was measuring 0.93V. 

I've gone through bunch of alkalines in various devices in my lifetime and I'm still using them more than I use rechargeables. I also never used cheap alkalines (found in supermarkets at very low price) so that might be contributing to my positive experience with alkalines. 
I'm reading this topic and I wonder do we live in the same world?  I mean if alkalines were that bad (100% leakage probability) nobody would use them. I for sure intend to continue using them as they proved reliable in my devices.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 18, 2016)

espresso said:


> In my experience hardly ever. I've been using alkalines in low drain devices for as long as I remember and I'm having hard time recalling any leak problem. I remember seeing leaks with my zink carbon batteries a long time ago but not alkalines. I've seen leaks in someone else's remotes and other devices but never with my batteries.
> And I even used to short contacts on expired Panasonic alkalines to creat dummy cells. Nowadays I'm using mostly Varta (1.5V and 9V) and I have yet to see a leakage. Just replaced a Varta 1.5V in my wall clock after 5 years of service and it was measuring 0.93V.
> 
> I've gone through bunch of alkalines in various devices in my lifetime and I'm still using them more than I use rechargeables. I also never used cheap alkalines (found in supermarkets at very low price) so that might be contributing to my positive experience with alkalines.
> I'm reading this topic and I wonder do we live in the same world?  I mean if alkalines were that bad (100% leakage probability) nobody would use them. I for sure intend to continue using them as they proved reliable in my devices.



I wish I had your luck as I've had every major brand of alkaline leak on me, all types and sizes and some with still 2 years left to expire, some that have no use on them at all (brand new in the package). I put alkalines in a fan remote and they leaked and replaced those with another brand of alkaline that also leaked 6 months later. People still use them because they don't want to invest in alternatives that cost more money like nimh and a charger or lithium primaries. My budget right now has me unable to afford to do completely away with alkalines in everything but I have done away with them on about 80% of my devices. 
I've probably spent 3-4 hours cleaning up and repairing devices after alkalines leaked in them.


----------



## Viking (May 19, 2016)

The good thing about alkalines is that they very rarely leak, and in addition to that also is very cost-effective, cheaper than nimh in the long run in many low drain devices. That being said, due to the high number of cells one uses over a lifetime, most people will from time to time experience leaks I believe. The vast majority of these can probably be attributed to ones own misuse of the cells (Use them after expiry date, over drain them considerably etc.)
When leaks is taking into account (as they should), also those due to misuse the cost-effectiveness might not be so obvious in the long run any longer.


Personally I use both alkalines and nimh depending of the device and use. But I also check and monitor my cells more than most.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 19, 2016)

Viking said:


> The good thing about alkalines is that they very rarely leak, and in addition to that also is very cost-effective, cheaper than nimh in the long run in many low drain devices. That being said, due to the high number of cells one uses over a lifetime, most people will from time to time experience leaks I believe. The vast majority of these can probably be attributed to ones own misuse of the cells (Use them after expiry date, over drain them considerably etc.)
> When leaks is taking into account (as they should), also those due to misuse the cost-effectiveness might not be so obvious in the long run any longer.
> 
> 
> Personally I use both alkalines and nimh depending of the device and use. But I also check and monitor my cells more than most.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?218653-Alkaline-battery-leakage-and-lithium-usage-poll


----------



## Viking (May 19, 2016)

That poll is remarkable in line with expertise knowledge on the matter.
Sorry I can't down scale the below chart from battery universaty.



 
 *Carbon-zinc*
 *Alkaline*
 *Lithium
(Li-FeS2)*
 *NiCd*
 *NiMH*
 Capacity* AA
AAA
 400-1,700
~300
 1,800-2,600
800-1,200
 2,500-3,400
1,200
 600-1,000
300-500
 800-2,700
600-1,250
 Nominal V
 1.50
 1.50
 1.50
 1.20
 1.20
 Discharge Rate
 Very low
 Low
 Medium
 Very high
 Very high
 Rechargeable
 No
 No
 No
 Yes
 Yes
 Shelf life
 1-2 years
 7 years
 10-15 years
 3-5 years
 3-5 years
 Leak resistance
 Poor
 Good
 Superior
 Good
 Good
 Retail ** AA
AAA
 Not available
in most stores
 $0.40-2.80
$1.50-2.80
 $3.00-5.00
$4.00-5.00
 Not available
in most stores
 $4.00-5.00
$4.00-5.00


http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/...cteristics_on_primary_and_secondary_batteries


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 19, 2016)

Viking said:


> That poll is remarkable in line with expertise knowledge on the matter.
> Sorry I can't down scale the below chart from battery universaty.
> 
> 
> ...


I would rate nimh closer to superior as far as damage from leaking which IMO is more important than leaking itself. 
I have heard people in the UK and a few other european countries have considerably better luck with alkalines not leaking than here in the states which is why we lean heavily towards nimh and lithium chemistries away from alkaline and cz varieties.


----------



## Viking (May 19, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have heard people in the UK and a few other european countries have considerably better luck with alkalines not leaking than here in the states which is why we lean heavily towards nimh and lithium chemistries away from alkaline and cz varieties.



I believe that topic have been up for debate before. And I tend to agree, it could seem like americans have poorer experiences with this chemistry than most Europeans according to some of the posts here at cpf.
Maybe it's because of a hotter environment, bad manufactoring or something else.
I can only talk for my own country (Denmark), and here they don't seem to leak that often.


----------



## alpg88 (May 19, 2016)

get aa to C adapter, usa pile lithium AA.


----------



## 1DaveN (May 19, 2016)

The only ones I've never had leak are Duracell Quantums. I've used a lot of them in computer keyboards and mice, but never in flashlights, so YMMV.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Oct 21, 2020)

I have had numerous alkaline battery leaks, primarily in low drain devices where the batteries are left in for a long term or in seldom used flashlights, though not recently. Both Energizer and Duracell are a lot better than they used to be in my experience and I am now 76 years old. For cameras or other high drain devices that use AA batteries I like Energizer Lithiums or NIMH. I just pulled out a Canon digital camera that I had not used in years and it powered up fine with Energizer Lithiums in it that went out of date in 2013. No signs of leakage in any of the four AA batteries.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 21, 2020)

Richwouldnt said:


> I have had numerous alkaline battery leaks, primarily in low drain devices where the batteries are left in for a long term or in seldom used flashlights, though not recently. Both Energizer and Duracell are a lot better than they used to be in my experience and I am now 76 years old. For cameras or other high drain devices that use AA batteries I like Energizer Lithiums or NIMH. I just pulled out a Canon digital camera that I had not used in years and it powered up fine with Energizer Lithiums in it that went out of date in 2013. No signs of leakage in any of the four AA batteries.


Energizer lithiums are almost leakproof. I've only heard of one instance of them leaking.... and I wonder if they were fakes or abused somehow as nobody else I know of has experiences ANY leaks with lithium primaries.


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 21, 2020)

Rayovac batteries are advertising themselves to be “leak proof” on their packaging. I have never had any leak on me. I have had Duracell and Energizer alkaline leak, among others.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 21, 2020)

sgt253 said:


> Rayovac batteries are advertising themselves to be “leak proof” on their packaging. I have never had any leak on me. I have had Duracell and Energizer alkaline leak, among others.


I bet their guarantee is no different than other battery brands who also guarantee "not to leak" their guarantee is no better than those who don't guarantee to not leak.
I've had plenty of Rayovacs leak including brand new batteries never used leak years before expiration in a storage box with other batteries who did not leak. If Rayovac could truly make a leak proof battery they would make a fortune as people who buy Energizer lithiums could replace them with Rayovac alkalines.


----------



## wayben (Oct 21, 2020)

Personally, I don"t trust any alkalines not to leak. I won't take the chance with any flashlight that I care about.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Oct 22, 2020)

Alkalines are not leak-proof. If companies guarantee it, all they're doing is betting that when they leak and ruin your stuff, you either won't bother sending stuff in for a refund, or you won't have the receipts to do it.

I can guarantee you that you'll never die. But, I'm not worried about you collecting on that bet if I lose.


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 22, 2020)

I am a bit surprized that noone could make a sealed package for an alkaline cell. what is the problem with that?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2020)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I can guarantee you that you'll never die. But, I'm not worried about you collecting on that bet if I lose.



Deal!

I had my first alkaline leak ever. A Husky tire pressure gauge from Home Depot. It came with cheap AAA. About a year old, it stopped working when I went to use it last night. Inside, the cells were covered in oily orange liquid. Smelled similar to rust. I wiped it off and put new batteries in. No harm done.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Oct 22, 2020)

I`v used 100`s of Kodak alkalines over about a 10 year period and never once had a problem with them, I never put them in my lights though (I wouldn`t Dare!).


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 22, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> I am a bit surprized that noone could make a sealed package for an alkaline cell. what is the problem with that?


They probably could make an unleakable alkaline cell but the cost would be prohibitive probably costing twice as much as Energizer Lithiums. Current alkaleaks can be had for about 25-50 cents each with the name brand (bragging rights) versions around $1 or so a cell. I'm thinking that for safety reasons you have to design the cell to be able to vent under high stress conditions to keep it from literally exploding from pressure built up and that the ability to vent could be part of the weakness that makes for leaking.


----------



## lunas (Oct 22, 2020)

post was about a sentimental flashlight that needed non leaking batteries.

so your options are Lithium based or rechargeables neither will leak lithium handles cold weather better. IMHO why risk damaging a sentimental light leave it in a drawer at home and buy a cheap edc 18650 light. or 14500 i recommend a thorfire tg06s or vg15s for edc use. Otherwise get some NIMH unfortunately c and d cell lithium primary @1.5v don't exist due to a patent holding of energizer...




ma tumba said:


> I am a bit surprized that noone could make a sealed package for an alkaline cell. what is the problem with that?


the reason for most leaky failures is the alkaline electrolyte eating a pinhole in the outer shell and then seeping out because of the way the battery works this is something that can only ever be slowed down never eliminated without changing the chemistry. So given enough time all alkalines will eventually leak and grow those crystals. the white corrosion is potassium and sodium and aluminum and tin hydroxides and green corrosion likely Nickel or copper hydroxides is a crystallization of the electrolyte the tin outer case of the battery your terminals are nickel and copper and water All of these are water soluble so cleanup is more or less easy the cleanup of the damage is less so. Aluminum nickel and copper and it's oxide will be eaten away the residue might wash out but putting that metal it dissolved is not easy to fix.


----------



## Frijid (Oct 23, 2020)

Voniko, which is manufactured by like the third or forth largest battery manufacturer in the world and the second largest in China, claims their alkalines have "double barrier leak protection." Not sure how that works, or if it's a marketing gimmick, but so far they've got good reviews. Although reviews can't be fully trusted. I see people all the time on amazon give a 1 star review on alkaline batteries "because it leaked and ruined their charger when they tried to recharge it." I just shake my head and move on.


I've had great luck with panasonic and Fujitsu. Guess which major alkaline manufacturer has been having panasonic and Fujitsu manufacturer alkaline cells for them? Energizer.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 23, 2020)

Frijid said:


> Voniko, which is manufactured by like the third or forth largest battery manufacturer in the world and the second largest in China, claims their alkalines have "double barrier leak protection." Not sure how that works, or if it's a marketing gimmick, but so far they've got good reviews. Although reviews can't be fully trusted. I see people all the time on amazon give a 1 star review on alkaline batteries "because it leaked and ruined their charger when they tried to recharge it." I just shake my head and move on.
> 
> I've had great luck with panasonic and Fujitsu. Guess which major alkaline manufacturer has been having panasonic and Fujitsu manufacturer alkaline cells for them? Energizer.



I seriously doubt that a leak proof alkaline battery could be made/sold cheaper than Energizer lithium primaries by enough to justify paying for them. I think in order to "win" the longest running war that thinner walls and smaller less robust seals have been incorporated and even higher quality and better made seals if made smaller is probably not going to help.
If your alkaleaks leak only half as much but still leak it doesn't help things as it only takes an occasional leak, not a once in a lifetime leak to ruin your trust in them. I just had some no name alkalines leak in a cheap light, 2 different brand cells in the same light that had 3 cells in it.
I'm not too concerned as the light cost me only $3 and has easily accessible battery compartment so I cleaned it up and put other cheap alkaleaks in it.

I have yet to find a brand that is easily locally source of alkaleaks that don't leak. I won't pay $1/cell for AA and AAA alkaleaks when I can pay about 20 cents more for Energizer lithiums and they perform a lot better and I can worry free store them for a decade and use them a lot later instead of worrying about expiration dates.


----------



## Climb14er (Oct 25, 2020)

Energizer Lithiums!


----------



## lunas (Oct 26, 2020)

Frijid said:


> Voniko, which is manufactured by like the third or forth largest battery manufacturer in the world and the second largest in China, claims their alkalines have "double barrier leak protection." Not sure how that works, or if it's a marketing gimmick, but so far they've got good reviews. Although reviews can't be fully trusted. I see people all the time on amazon give a 1 star review on alkaline batteries "because it leaked and ruined their charger when they tried to recharge it." I just shake my head and move on.
> 
> 
> I've had great luck with panasonic and Fujitsu. Guess which major alkaline manufacturer has been having panasonic and Fujitsu manufacturer alkaline cells for them? Energizer.


This will only slow down the leaks where Lithium and NiMH are different chemistry and can't leak. Again why risk damage to a sentimental light leave it at home in a drawer with no batteries in it


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 26, 2020)

Actually nimh do leak, but rarely damaging mostly a white dry powder and lithium primaries almost never leak too but there have been reported cases of them leaking (very very rare). And to Frijid, don't trust any brand.... luck or not... to not leak on you. It only takes one leak to ruin your day and make you curse alkaleaks.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm personally done with alkaline batteries in flashlights. I've had way too many leak and worst case, ruined flashlights 

Only lithium primaries or rechargeable for me


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 26, 2020)

Former_Mag_User said:


> I'm personally done with alkaline batteries in flashlights. I've had way too many leak and worst case, ruined flashlights
> 
> Only lithium primaries or rechargeable for me



That is why I call them alkaleaks. I don't put them in any sort of "tube" where they can be trapped when they burst and don't put them in anything I can't get to the contacts either or anything that costs me more than $10 to replace if I get juiced by em.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 31, 2020)

eneloop nimh of course.
same electrolyte as alkaleaks but far less likely to leak.
as for brands of alkaleaks thats like pointing at a den of rattlesnakes and asking which one is least likely to bite.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I have had Duracell’s leak in a week in my lights and had the cheapest AA’s I could find hold up with no leaks after a year in one of my cheap car lights. And that’s being in a hot car for a year. this was of course before I stopped using them. Only L91’s and eneloops for me now. I’m not sure any brand is better then the other.


----------



## lunas (Sep 16, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Actually nimh do leak, but rarely damaging mostly a white dry powder and lithium primaries almost never leak too but there have been reported cases of them leaking (very very rare). And to Frijid, don't trust any brand.... luck or not... to not leak on you. It only takes one leak to ruin your day and make you curse alkaleaks.


never seen nimh or lithium leak explode yes vent hydrogen yes technically heavy duty batteries are carbon zinc


----------



## Stefano (Sep 19, 2021)

I too have had negative experiences with Duracell (especially with the Duracell Industrial type) big losses in a short time. 
With Energizer Alkaline, on the other hand, I still haven't seen any losses even after a few years. 
The ones that impressed me the most are the AA batteries that Fenix gives away with their torches (Pairdeer Industrial) 
I have some Fenix E11 and other Fenix 2xAA lights sold with these free batteries, still no leaks from around 2013/2014.


----------

